# Snapper Dog At Work



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't let rock see that turtle.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

braggscowboy said:


> Don't let rock see that turtle.


Too Late! :whistlin: :heh: Dinner.

big rockpile


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

AHHHHHHH, that brings back childhood memories of snappin' turtle soup parties with the neighbors!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

That turtle wouldn't have been laying eggs, would she/it???????
As for eating - ahhh I'll pass - always seemed like way to much work for what you got.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Micheal said:


> That turtle wouldn't have been laying eggs, would she/it???????
> As for eating - ahhh I'll pass - always seemed like way to much work for what you got.


Looks like that's what she was doing.So she is done "COOT" HER!

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yea,they are coming out of the swamp to lay their eggs on high ground.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Looks like that's what she was doing.So she is done "COOT" HER!
> 
> big rockpile


So when's dinner????


----------

